# PAREDES | Planit Valley Smart City



## Miguel Portela (Jan 21, 2008)

gothicform thanks for your insite. 

I think this project will suprisse and amase lots of people. And is important that we starting developing this way. Put technology at service of people not the other way around.


----------



## brunomcf (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=207851009589

"Imobiliaria" magazine article on the PlanIT Valley's facebook official group.


----------



## Miguel Portela (Jan 21, 2008)

Seams that PV just created a bank  to finance the project.


----------



## Miguel Portela (Jan 21, 2008)

News About Planit Valley in Greek  



> Μια hi-tech πρότυπη πράσινη πόλη στην Πορτογαλία
> Θα μπορούσε μία πόλη να γίνει πρότυπο οικολογίας, αξιοποιώντας έναν υπερυπολογιστή ο οποίος θα ελέγχει τη λειτουργία κάθε υποδομής, ώστε να χρησιμοποιεί ενέργεια αποκλειστικά από ΑΠΕ και να περιορίσει δραστικά τις ανάγκες σε πόσιμο νερό; Αυτό πιστεύει η Living PlanIT, μία ομάδα από εταιρείες-κολοσσούς στον χώρο της πληροφορικής όπως η Cisco, διεθνή αρχιτεκτονικά γραφεία και επιστήμονες από αμερικανικά πανεπιστήμια, η οποία σε μερικούς μήνες θα ξεκινήσει την κατασκευή του PlanIT Valley – ενός πρωτότυπου «πράσινου» οικισμού 150.000 κατοίκων στα περίχωρα της πόλης Paredes στη νότια Πορτογαλία που αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι το 2015. Και ο οποίος, σε αντίθεση με άλλες οικοπόλεις που βρίσκονται ήδη υπό κατασκευή, θα βασίζεται σε έναν κεντρικό ηλεκτρονικό «εγκέφαλο» που θα παρακολουθεί και θα ρυθμίζει όσο το δυνατόν πιο αποτελεσματικά τη διαχείριση των φυσικών πόρων, μειώνοντας δραστικά την επιβάρυνση στο περιβάλλον.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τους κατασκευαστές, ένας τέτοιος υπερυπολογιστής είναι απαραίτητος για να συντονίζει τη λειτουργία των βιοκλιματικών κτιρίων του PlanIT Valley, από τη στιγμή που τα κτίρια αυτά θα εξασφαλίζουν τα ίδια ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό από το ρεύμα που καταναλώνουν, χρησιμοποιώντας ηλιακά πάνελ και ανεμογεννήτριες, συμπληρωματικά με τα αιολικά και φωτοβολταϊκά πάρκα που θα ηλεκτροδοτούν την πόλη. Ετσι, η πορτογαλική οικόπολη θα διαθέτει 100 εκατομμύρια αισθητήρες εγκατεστημένους σε κάθε οίκημά της, ώστε το υπολογιστικό σύστημα να γνωρίζει ανά πάσα στιγμή πόσες κιλοβατώρες ρεύματος παράγουν τα πάρκα και κάθε κτίριο ξεχωριστά, αλλά και πόσες χρειάζεται κάθε οίκημα για να λειτουργήσει – λαμβάνοντας υπόψη του τον αριθμό των ανθρώπων που βρίσκονται μέσα σε αυτό, ή την εσωτερική του θερμοκρασία και υγρασία.
> ...


http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_economy_2_23/10/2010_419790


----------



## Miguel Portela (Jan 21, 2008)

Or in Japonese 



> データネットワークが支える未来都市を作るLiving PlanIT–大規模土木建設業のIT化はこれからだ
> 
> Steve Lewisは、データを世のため人のために役立てたい、と考えている。彼が興したLiving PlanITは、何百社ものパートナーと提携して持続可能な都市を作り、情報技術(IT)によって、企業経営や都市建設の効率を上げることをねらっている。
> 
> ...


http://jp.techcrunch.com/archives/20100707living-planit-data-driven-cities/


----------



## Miguel Portela (Jan 21, 2008)

News in Chinese:

http://article.yeeyan.org/view/38018/142781
http://www.weather.com.cn/climate/qhbhyw/11/1195463.shtml
http://www.c-water.com.cn/news/gw/20101101/1242163.html


----------



## Miguel Portela (Jan 21, 2008)

News from New Zeland


> (...)
> BACK TO NATURE: PlanIT Valley is a new eco-city being planned in Portugal. The city will collect data from a network of sensors, in the way the human nervous system works. An urban data centre 'brain' will control and recycle waste, water and power. Each building will also have its own computer as a failsafe. Natural features are deliberately used to play a part in the recycling system. This is definitely one to watch. More at NewScientist.
> (...)


http://www.nzherald.co.nz/technology/news/article.cfm?c_id=5&objectid=10694664


----------



## cuica77 (Jun 2, 2009)

Find below links to a recent interview of Steve Lewis, CEO of Living Planit. I found them to be inspiring and they also explain the concept and the spirit behind the project:

Part 1:http://videos.immagazine.sapo.pt/en/home/d/620/
Part 2: http://videos.immagazine.sapo.pt/en/home/d/619/


----------



## brunomcf (Oct 21, 2009)

Follow Living PlanIT on Twitter!

http://twitter.com/#!/Living_PlanIT


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

Que mortinho anda isto, loooooool....


----------



## brunomcf (Oct 21, 2009)

Thierry Martens on The Economist:
http://ideas.economist.com/presentation/connected-city

Steve on Global Green Cities Symposium.
Present in minutes:

00:28:00 
00:59:00 
01:17:00

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/12910093


----------



## lostinportugal (Mar 31, 2011)

post deleted
(wrong thread)


----------



## lostinportugal (Mar 31, 2011)

post deleted
(wrong thread)


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

> *PlanIT Valley: A Blueprint for the Smart City*
> 
> New build smart cities are a phenomenon usually associated with Asia or the Middle East. Whether it is a showcase project like Songdo in South Korea or the massive new city development program being driven by the Chinese government, greenfield sites offer a chance to think afresh about how cities are designed, built, and operated. However, one of the most ambitious new city developments is about to begin in northern Portugal. PlanIT Valley is being built on a 1,700 hectare (4,000 acre) plot in the municipality of Paredes near Porto. The project is being driven by Living PlanIT, which is working closely with the Portuguese authorities and partners such as Cisco and Microsoft to develop an ambitious plan for a new type of urban development.
> At the heart of the plans for PlanIT Valley is an innovative design approach that will embed smart technology into the fabric of the city, but PlanIT Valley is not just about technical innovation. The smart infrastructure will provide an open platform for the development and deployment of a wide range of new services (and existing services delivered in new ways). Indeed, the core business model for PlanIT Valley provides the partner companies the chance to cooperate on the development of such services in a uniquely collaborative environment.
> ...


http://www.pikeresearch.com/blog/articles/planit-valley-a-blueprint-for-the-smart-city


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

I visited the Living PlanIT homepage and I was surprised by the large quantity of renown companies that have partnered up for this project.

Microsoft, Cisco, Accenture, MIT just to name a few. Besides I really respect the way management has approached the project when it comes to SMEs 

from their homepage



> By being less risk-averse and early to develop and deploy new technologies smaller businesses are the driving engines of sustainable change. We expect to recruit up to 10,000 small and medium sized businesses to our partner ecosystem over the next 5 years. As part of Living PlanIT's' business model we focus on creating the right partnering and mentoring environment needed to support and nourish smaller businesses and even start-ups so they can evolve into successful and sustainable businesses of the future.


Which is exactly what Portugal will need in the upcoming years. In other words, develop an innovation based economy and through this project they will be able to create a great foundation for this to happen. :cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

and here is another article on the subject



> *Microsoft Powers Portuguese Smart City*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/20...s-portuguese-smart-city/?mod=google_news_blog


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

An extract from article. It seems that the project is moving :cheers:



> À tarde, e já na Câmara Municipal de Paredes, o líder do PSD participou numa reunião de trabalho com os responsáveis da Living PlanIT e de algumas das multinacionais que serão parceiras no desenvolvimento do projecto PlanIT Valley em Paredes, casos da Microsoft, Cisco, Quintain Estates ou Critical Software, além de instituições como a Universidade do Porto ou CESPU.





> In the afternoon, and already in the City Walls, the PSD leader attended a working meeting with the heads of Living Planit and some of the multinationals that will be partners in developing the project PlanIt Valley-Wall, such as Microsoft, Cisco, Quintain Estates or Critical Software, and institutions like the University of Porto or CESPU.


http://www.averdade.com/index.php?i...0OiIzMzg0IjtzOjk6ImlkX3NlY2NhbyI7czoxOiIzIjt9


----------



## 2rc1 (May 24, 2011)

> *Cisco cements position as IT master planner for world's greenest city*
> 
> Networking giant strengthens role in highly ambitious PlanIT Valley smart city project
> 
> ...


http://www.businessgreen.com/bg/new...-position-master-planner-worlds-greenest-city


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

> *Edelman Wins Five-Year Brief To Handle Comms For Portugal's PlanIT Valley Deal*
> 
> The firm behind PlanIT Valley, Europe's largest smart city development, has called in Edelman to handle its product and b2b comms in a five-year contract.
> 
> ...


http://www.prweek.com/uk/channel/Te...ef-handle-comms-portugals-planit-valley-deal/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Another big player joins the game :cheers:



> *Hitachi links up with 'world's greenest' city*
> 
> Living PlanIT and Japanese firm to develop technology platform for PlanIT Valley in Portugal
> 
> ...


http://www.businessgreen.com/bg/news/2124385/hitachi-links-worlds-greenest-city


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

> *In Portugal, A Smart City From the Ground Up*
> 
> City 2.0, an online platform designed to allow individuals and organizations to collaborate in imagining the city of the future, won the TED Prize last year. The idea was that by putting the kinds of tools usually only accessible by city planners and government officials into the hands of citizens everywhere, innovative new ideas would emerge around transportation, energy, public space, housing, and law, giving people a chance to build their own vision of a smarter city in collaboration with others from their area.
> 
> ...


http://www.earthtechling.com/2012/06/in-portugal-a-smart-city-from-the-ground-up/


----------

